# THE BIG SHORT debuts on Blu-ray Combo Pack March 15th



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

CHRISTIAN BALE, STEVE CARELL, RYAN GOSLING AND BRAD PITT STAR IN THE UNBELIEVABLE TRUE STORY

*
THE

BIG

SHORT
*


Based on the Best-Selling Book from the Author of The Blind Side and Moneyball,
Critically Acclaimed Hit Debuts on Blu-ray™ Combo Pack March 15, 2016



HOLLYWOOD, Calif. – “One of the most absorbing and entertaining films of the year” (Mara Reinstein, Us Weekly), director Adam McKay’s “witty, smart, sharp and funny” (Scott Mantz, “Access Hollywood”) masterpiece THE BIG SHORT arrives on Blu-ray Combo Pack, DVD and On Demand March 15, 2016 from Paramount Home Media Distribution. 

Nominated for five Academy Awards including Best Picture, Best Director, Best Supporting Actor (Christian Bale), Best Adapted Screenplay and Best Editing, THE BIG SHORT also was named one of the top 10 films of the year by The Wall Street Journal, New York Times, Los Angeles Times, Entertainment Weekly, Us Weekly, the American Film Institute and many more.

Based on the best-selling book by Michael Lewis, THE BIG SHORT details the true story of four outsiders who risked everything to take on the big banks during the greatest financial fraud in U.S. history. Christian Bale, Steve Carell, Ryan Gosling and Brad Pitt deliver career-best performances in “the most wildly entertaining must-see movie of the year” (Toni Gonzales, Fox-TV).

THE BIG SHORT Blu-ray Combo Pack with Digital HD is packed with over an hour of bonus content. Go behind the scenes with Ryan Gosling, Steve Carell and Christian Bale as they talk about their characters and the real people in this unbelievable true story, then discover the facts behind the gripping events as author Michael Lewis and the filmmakers discuss how the most incredible heist of the century was pulled off. Plus, catch five deleted scenes that were not shown in theaters and hear director Adam McKay reveal the challenges he faced in bringing the book to the screen. 



THE BIG SHORT Blu-ray Combo Pack

THE BIG SHORT Blu-ray is presented in 1080p high definition with English DTS:X, French 5.1 Dolby Digital, Spanish 5.1 Dolby Digital, Portuguese 5.1 Dolby Digital and English Audio Description and English, English SDH, French, Spanish and Portuguese subtitles. The DVD in the combo pack is presented in widescreen enhanced for 16:9 TVs with English 5.1 Dolby Digital, French 5.1 Dolby Digital, Spanish 5.1 Dolby Digital and English Audio Description and English, French, Spanish and Portuguese subtitles. The combo pack includes access to a Digital HD copy of the film as well as the following:



Blu-ray

· Feature film in high definition

· In the Tranches: Casting

· The Big Leap: Adam McKay

· Unlikely Heroes: The Characters of The Big Short

· The House of Cards: The Rise of the Fall

· Getting Real: Recreating an Era

· Deleted Scenes



DVD

· Feature film in standard definition



The Blu-ray Combo Pack available for purchase includes a Digital HD Version of the film that can be accessed through UltraViolet™, a way to collect, access and enjoy movies. With UltraViolet, consumers can add movies to their digital collection in the cloud, and then stream or download them—reliably and securely—to a variety of devices. 



THE BIG SHORT Single-Disc DVD

The single-disc DVD is presented in widescreen enhanced for 16:9 TVs with English 5.1 Dolby Digital, French 5.1 Dolby Digital, Spanish 5.1 Dolby Digital and English Audio Description and English, French, Spanish and Portuguese subtitles. The disc includes the feature film in standard definition.






Paramount Pictures and Regency Enterprises present a Plan B Entertainment production of an Adam McKay film: “The Big Short.” Starring Christian Bale, Steve Carell, Ryan Gosling and Brad Pitt. Produced by Brad Pitt, p.g.a., Dede Gardner, p.g.a., Jeremy Kleiner, p.g.a. and Arnon Milchan. Based upon the book by Michael Lewis. Screenplay by Charles Randolph and Adam McKay. Directed by Adam McKay.





About Paramount Home Media Distribution

Paramount Home Media Distribution (PHMD) is part of Paramount Pictures Corporation (PPC), a global producer and distributor of filmed entertainment. PPC is a unit of Viacom (NASDAQ: VIAB, VIA), home to premier media brands that create television programs, motion pictures, consumer products, and digital content for audiences in 180 countries and territories. The PHMD division oversees PPC’s home entertainment and transactional digital distribution activities worldwide. The division is responsible for the sales, marketing and distribution of home entertainment content on behalf of Paramount Pictures, Paramount Animation, Paramount Vantage, Paramount Classics, MTV, Nickelodeon, Comedy Central and CBS and applicable licensing and servicing of certain DreamWorks Animation titles. PHMD additionally manages global licensing of studio content and transactional distribution across worldwide digital distribution platforms including online, mobile and portable devices and emerging technologies. 



THE BIG SHORT

Street Date: March 15, 2016 (Blu-ray, DVD, and On Demand)

SRP: $39.99 U.S. (Blu-ray Combo Pack)

$29.99 U.S. (DVD)

U.S. Rating: R for pervasive language and some sexuality/nudity

Canadian Rating: 14A for nudity and coarse language​


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

And Here's a little Clip with Selena Gomez and Anthony Bordain to celebrate the fact that "The Big Short" is now available on Digital HD for those of you who like to get ahead of the game









> Just in time for Oscar night, check out director Adam McKay’s “brilliant” (A.O. Scott, New York Times), “fascinating and funny” (Joe Morgenstern, Wall Street Journal) masterpiece THE BIG SHORT on Digital HD beginning today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

